# AMD APU A10-5800K thermal sensor



## lorenko (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi,

I've got AMD A10-5800k and  a ASROCK FM2A85X-ITX board, FreeBSD 10.0-Beta2 installed.
I'm experiencing various problems (this is not my only post), but one in particular I am curious about, the thermal sensor.
Since I installed FreeBSD 10.0 I can get results (amdtemp.c works) but it would seem that I should use an offset of 40 to have credible valuesâ€‹â€‹, it can be?

Thank you


----------

